# Defy the stereotype!



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

As you know, there are enough stereotype's going around for each personality type. So tell me which stereotype you don't identify with.


----------



## Anubis (Nov 30, 2011)

I pretty much line up with all the stereotypes unfortunately... I _can_ be very logical though, like an INTP.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Do you mean 'defy'? 'Deify' is to worship or idolize.


----------



## TheCrucible (Jul 23, 2011)

Amaterasu:2307642 said:


> Do you mean 'defy'? 'Deify' is to worship or idolize.


Beat me to it! But ISTJs? Im not incredibly disciplined or a taskmaster.. and I can definitely have a soft side to me!


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

ALL HAIL OUR LORD THE STEREOTYPE BECAUSE I AM AN ISTJ AND I SUPPORT ALL AUTHORITY FIGURES. cool


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm not a robot


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm terrible at art. I like it, but I can't do it for my life.


----------



## Forward (Dec 5, 2010)

Stereotype: ENTPs are all (even potential) Mathematicians and Engineers -

I have always held very little interest in Maths. Its fine as a means to some kind of tangible end in fields of Science, construction and economics but it will never ever be my strong point either even with something else there to interest me so...a potential Engineer, I am not. Despite the multitude of good ideas I might have about improving the world around me. ^_^

Conversely, I love studying History (as my avatar might suggestt) which is a great chance for me to debate and argue on a wide range of topics within that field. And yeah, that does live up to a big stereotype for ENTPs! :laughing:

Oh and I take things seriously. I've suffered from anxiety and depression before and its a fight for me to stay positive and lighthearted. I have to remind myself quite often that things aren't as bad as they appear to me.


----------



## jennandtonic (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not a daydreamer. I'm practical and responsible. I'm _very rarely _late. There's the stereotype that we can't deal with life, with mundane life things...and I can, and am very efficient at it. I have no problems using logic and hard facts, I just don't always operate in that mode, especially not when I'm upset. I'm also not a crier at all.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

*disappointed that deify jokes have already been done*

I am definitely a play before work kind of person.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

My wife is INTJ and cries over the animal abuse commercials.

I am INFJ and I often use all logic to win an argument, others also find me grounded and not dramatic at all.

My oldest is also INTJ and she can be VERY dramatic(it's not teen drama anymore either, she is 20).

My son is an ISTJ and he completely gets and functions on an intuitive level often.

My youngest is, I am pretty sure an ENFJ, and she often is more logical than my NTs are.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh yeah, guess I forgot to mention what stereotypes I defy.

I'm an INTJ but I can be incredibly sensitive, insecure and I procrastinate.
I have a lot more feelings than I let on...


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not stupid?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Amaterasu said:


> Do you mean 'defy'? 'Deify' is to worship or idolize.












SOMETIMES I AM STUPID K? 

I always make a spelling/grammar mistake.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Amaterasu said:


> Do you mean 'defy'? 'Deify' is to worship or idolize.






 
ps: This isnt an attack on you, just any excuse to post it!!


----------



## Lila (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm notoriously careless with computers and the like (ie. phones...). Technology simply doesn't interest me at all, unless I need it for something (like research).


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

I'm not humanitarian, although that is probably more of an Fe thing. I don't feel very idealistic or deluded. I wish I had more power and will over my environment and other people but I don't have the drive or leadership skills to achieve that (actually, that is probably stereotypical inferior Te). I am underachieving, and that is really my worst trait. I honestly feel a rush and a sense of accomplishment when I can capitalize over people and can cut corners in life, even if it's amoral to do so. Although it's not always that simple or black and white because I am a moral person.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I....am actually kind of sad to say that I can't think of any ISFP stereotype that I defy . I would say that I don't care for/like children, but thinking over past experiences, I get along very well with them without even intending to because I relate to them on their level, as opposed to talking down on them or presuming authoritah.

:sad:


----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)

I just made a crappy dinner. EAT THAT, beloved family members!
(Aren't ISFJ's supposed to be reasonable good cooks?)

I'm not very orderly and quite lazy. Plus I'm not really that family oriented. But maybe that has to do with age...


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I get fairly low grades in school because I sleep the entire time.


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

I stink at winning arguments and debates. :crying:

Or maybe I just lack confidence


----------



## Phoenix0 (Mar 16, 2012)

I often make the argument of "but the rules state that...", as I hear ENTPs never make that argument.

Or if I were to be honest, I would actually say "Are you deaf!? You're supposed to follow the rules!!!"


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

*I DO SO HAVE AN INDOOR VOICE AND I DON'T ARGUE ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!*

















_(But yes I do sometimes make ambiguous jokes......... I really am pretty quiet.)_


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Kayness said:


> I....am actually kind of sad to say that I can't think of any ISFP stereotype that I defy . I would say that I don't care for/like children, but thinking over past experiences, I get along very well with them without even intending to because I relate to them on their level, as opposed to talking down on them or presuming authoritah.
> 
> :sad:


You're also not obsessed with kittens.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I did well in school for the most part, when I applied myself and when I didn't. I enjoyed school for the learning experience but I do appreciate real world knowledge. I'm not a jock or whorish bimbo. I enjoy basically most educational documentaries. I hate loud noises and I'm not crazy about parties or concerts. I hate crowds of people and I'm not a manipulative POS.

I enjoy talking about intellectual, philosophical, and emotional topics.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Amaterasu said:


> Do you mean 'defy'? 'Deify' is to worship or idolize.


lol :laughing: I just saw this thread and was going to comment, but figured someone _had_ to have already mentioned this since it was three pages long.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I got to this thread way too late to joke about the "deify" thread name. :sad:

So yeah, things that aren't ENTPish about me? I've never been good at math and science. I recently worked my ass off in getting better at math, and that went fine, but it will never be my thing.

I'm also not that into debate. I like a discussion of ideas and like to prove my point, but I mostly just get irritated if I get into a debate on the internet.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I cry when things are beautiful.


----------



## Driftwood (Jan 26, 2012)

I notice a lot of details. I am athletic or like to think i am, (I think its a stereotype that introverted intuitivies aren't generally athletic but I'm not sure....), and I like to debate/argue and can be very logical about certain things(my logic just skips around a lot i think, someone i was talking to asked if i had fuzzy logic.... not sure what that means but i think it describes it.) I also don't think I'm as in touch with people as most infps are generally thought to be and I suck at reading people. (Not sure about any of these but oh well) and I am usually critical of people even though I don't tell them the things i am critical of. Im also not a very good writer or at least I'm not good at writing things off the top of my head without a ton of editing. People tend to get irritated with me because i analyze everything to much even if it isnt that important. I keep adding to this list..... I can also be really competitive.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Fizz said:


> You're also not obsessed with kittens.


 but bunnies?? :crazy: oh yeah.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

FillInTheBlank said:


> I stink at winning arguments and debates. :crying:
> 
> Or maybe I just lack confidence


I always thought the stereotype of INTP's was that they like to debate....not necessarily that they win them.

For myself, I suppose im not that spiritualistic and I don't believe in psychic phenomena.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

firedell said:


> SOMETIMES I AM STUPID K?
> 
> I always make a spelling/grammar mistake.


I didn't mean to hurt you. It was just an observation.


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

I never cry, I hate movies like Titanic, I don't really have an urge to change the world (it's not doable, so why bother?).


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Runa said:


> I never cry, I hate movies like Titanic, I don't really have an urge to change the world (it's not doable, so why bother?).


My INFP mum is the same way. Entertaining that she the INFP never cries and I the INTJ always do. Take that stereotypes :wink:


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

Worriedfunction said:


> I always thought the stereotype of INTP's was that they like to debate....not necessarily that they win them.
> 
> For myself, I suppose im not that spiritualistic and I don't believe in psychic phenomena.


Well in that case, I wouldn't defy that stereotype then. I like debates, but I hate being proved wrong.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

If people were to walk into my place, they would be confused as to whether I was a J or P. I tend to have to keep main rooms (kitchen, bathroom, living room, etc) pretty clean and I even get fussy when things, such as dishes, aren't put back in the proper spot. However, walk into my bedroom, and you will see shit thrown on the floor and everything.


----------



## Agelaius (Apr 3, 2010)

I identify with a lot of the stereotypes, to be honest... but a lot of the particularly nasty ones are when I'm in a really pissed off mood (which are always short-lived). Except claims being flaky with others. I take my commitments pretty damn seriously.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

FillInTheBlank said:


> Well in that case, I wouldn't defy that stereotype then. I like debates, but I hate being proved wrong.


Ah well it's still only stereotypes. Ultimately they are all one big cognitive bias.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Amaterasu said:


> I didn't mean to hurt you. It was just an observation.


WELL YOU DID OK!!?

:'(

No, I know. I just like using cats.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

firedell said:


> WELL YOU DID OK!!?
> 
> :'(
> 
> No, I know. I just like using cats.


I could see that xD
Why do so many people like cats?


----------



## Hapalo (Sep 4, 2011)

I am not a SUPER genius fueled by misantrophy.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

I am doing my taxes now begrudgingly.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't have psychic powers.


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

Im not an emo nor a ***** painter or something "artistic" in the stereotypical way. Im more into martial arts and competing because the winner is usually the one who believes in something strong and chooses to challenge the strength of others. E
The isfp stereotype makes me sick, no mbti-test is capable of determining your type, you simply have to study the functions and compare yourself to others in order to find out who you are.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

-Now that it's bumped and that I'm no longer mistyped: I don't do games with people often and something has to provoke the idea to me if I really want to do that.
-Following instructions isn't painful at all to me, even petty ones.


----------



## Celebok (Jun 21, 2012)

ISTP: I'm a conservative Chistian, not into extreme sports or high-risk activities, and I've never gotten a speeding ticket.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

I'm not a philosophically-waxing loser/stoner. I have a goal for my life, I consider myself to be a realistic optimist, and I often put my logic powers to use on at least pseudo-practical things.


----------



## YOLOsodie (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm not a mad crackpot scientist, yet anyway hahahahaha.


----------

